# New Years Coffee Resolutions



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any coffee related New Years Resolutions?

eg Try a new roaster every month...


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Spend less! Somewhat predictably.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Drink more coffee!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Get better with Milk based drinks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get better at brewed coffee


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Get a decent grinder!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Focus on actually tasting and enjoying coffee and less on the techniques and equipment


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get better at brewed coffee


And this. New Aeropress will hopefully get nailed.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Fire up the Syphon I bought and master it (I'm going Patrick gas cooker style)


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Realise most of this is utter codswallop, and that life is too short to obsess with trivialities.

Having gone full circle, sold most of my kit, I realise now that you are fine with fresh beans, most grinders, and very little equipment.

Espresso is the path to madness, too, and a £ maker.

oh, and to maybe cheer up a bit...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Focus on actually tasting and enjoying coffee and less on the techniques and equipment


Finding simple techniques to make tasty coffee..


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't run out of good water.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

to get through the freezer full of coffee I already have in stock before buying more beans. (yeah, fat chance!)


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Learn how to tamp and prep baskets better.

Stick to one maybe two beans for a few months .

Enjoy learning how to use my L1


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get better at brewed coffee


Yes and that too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Focus on actually tasting and enjoying coffee and less on the techniques and equipment


Very true Gary. When are you getting rid of the EK and the Sage?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Completely give up smoking (morning brew puff). Cut down on midweek boozing so I can actually function before 9am at work. Try more forrin coffee roasters.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Completely give up smoking (morning brew puff). Cut down on midweek boozing so I can actually function before 9am at work. Try more forrin coffee roasters.


Yeah id like to try some more roasters from out there in the flat world...

We manage to get some Intelligentsia thro the fourm at a discount , i sent out emails to other roasters but no luck ....

I might try some of the Yanks again


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stumptown are great for a giant, Bluebottle too. I tried a Colombian from a San Fran roaster a while ago too that was absolutely stonking! Can't remember who though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Very true Gary. When are you getting rid of the EK and the Sage?


I could survive quite happily without an espresso machine but you can prise the EK from my dead cold fingers


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

- PID my Silvia. I think it's time.

- Bore at least 5 more people solid with moaning about a certain prominent 'coffee' chain. I mean, their flat white for instance: scalded milk, horrid and bitter, bigger than your average bowl of soup, and to top it off, they charge £3.29 for it.

- Oh, and tell 5 more people how awesome Sterling Coffee Roasters are. Stumptown are excellent, but Sterling is just classy.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

To buy the homeless man on the bridge i walk past daily, a coffe from my favorite coffee shop. I walk past him sipping my flat white every morning.

#littlethings


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

Upgrade to a mains fed machine: I am so bored refilling the damn thing


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Carry on getting to grips with the LI

2. Practise making a good flat white for my partner

3. Practise making a good V60

4. Track down coffee shops that use levers

5. Wear the forum Tshirt with pride at the London Coffee festival


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Been thinking:-

1. Stay within my means No crazy upgraditis

2. Master Filter Coffee (Never Ending Pursuit)

3. Never run out of good water.

4. Get along to a forum event

5. Be a positive member of this fine community

Thank you Glenn for setting this up. Thank you to all the mods for keeping us in line.

Happy New Year Everyone may your 2015 be caffeinated and fantastic


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Out of the blue I had a New Years coffee resolution this morning to grind finer and tamp far far lighter. First two espressos I have pulled using this method have been much better than normal.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

With my bean to cup machine I'm hoping to get a little skilled at making some milk based drinks and maybe learn some latte art


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I enjoyed the last couple of months of LSOL having a kilo a beans to play with instead of just 250g, so this year I'm going to concentrate on getting more out of one bean instead of a different one every week.


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Try to figure out why third wave coffee isn´t really espresso and get a lever ; )


----------

